# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Sur écoute - The Wire

## Ivan Le Fou

Putain, j'en chialerais. Ainsi se termine, après cinq saisons comme prévu initialement, la meilleure série policière jamais tournée. Bon, allez, probablement la meilleure série tout court en ce qui me concerne.
 Les vieux lecteurs de "Canard PC" ont pris l'habitude de lire dans la rubrique "Papier Culture" les râles d'extase qu'Ackboo et moi-même tâchions fébrilement de retranscrire à la sortie de chacune des saisons. A ceux-là, je dis : "Amis, il n'est plus temps de tergiverser, courez vous procurer cette ultime livraison et rendez grâce aux deux auteurs, David Simon et Ed Burns".
 Aux autres, qui ne mesurent pas la chance qu'ils ont d'avoir encore devant eux cette découverte à faire, je vais tenter d'expliquer pourquoi ils doivent absolument inclure la totalité de cette série dans leur liste de Noël.
   "Sur écoute" (The Wire, en VO) est une série policière qui décrit la vie des criminels et des forces de l'ordre dans la ville de Baltimore. Diffusée par HBO, elle a été créée par David Simon, un ancien journaliste du "Baltimore Sun", et par Ed Burns, ex policier de la ville, _source_ du premier au sein des forces de l'ordre.
 Hommes de terrain, ces deux-là ont vu de près tous les problèmes d'une ville confrontée à la pauvreté et au trafic de drogues. Plutôt qu'une succession d'anecdotes vendues au plus offrant des producteurs hollywoodiens, ils en ont tiré une vision profondément politique de la chose. Politique, au sens grecque : "qui a rapport à la conduite des affaires de la Cité". En ce sens, "Sur écoute" est une série extrêmement politique puisqu'elle ne cesse de mettre les acteurs de la société civiles (industriels, politiciens, éducateurs et journalistes) face à leurs responsabilités dans la situation de leur ville.
 
 Durant sa première saison, la série pose les termes de ce qui sera le fil conducteur de toutes les saisons suivantes : d'un côté l'organisation et la vie quotidienne des trafiquants de drogues petits et grands; de l'autre les efforts que la police tente de leur opposer et en particulier ceux qui sont nécessaires pour obtenir des autorités les moyens adéquats. "Sur écoute" est donc d'abord l'histoire d'une longue succession d'enquêtes anti-drogues menées à base d'écoutes téléphoniques, avec ses héros récurrents coté police comme coté gangsters. Mais à partir de ce postulat de départ, et inextricablement lié à celui-ci, chaque saison aborde en prime un thème particulier qui conduit à analyser un aspect différent de la situation sociale de la ville.
 La saison 2 explore la désindustrialisation et ses conséquences pour l'activité du port de Baltimore, ses ouvriers et leur syndicat. Pendant la saison 3, c'est l'affairisme et l'obsession du rendement qui entraînent les dealers à prendre des cours de marketing sauvage, les politiciens à user de tous les artifices pour être élus et les policiers à truquer les chiffres de la criminalité par tous les moyens, y compris en expérimentant sur la légalisation de la drogue. La saison 4, peut-être la plus brillante et la plus désespérante à la fois, est consacrée au système éducatif américain et à sa faillite, au sens propre comme au figuré. Enfin, la dernière saison décrit sans pitié la lente dégradation du travail de la presse en introduisant plusieurs personnages travaillant au Baltimore Sun. Et c'est comme cela qu'il faut comprendre le titre original de la série : ce n'est pas seulement une référence à l'écoute téléphonique (the wiretap) : "The Wire" c'est textuellement "le fil", celui qui relie tous les acteurs et domaines de la ville entre eux.
 
 Cette construction originale, où les grands arcs scénaristiques courent sur toute une saison, permet une écriture très libre des épisodes. Puisqu'il n'est pas nécessaire de boucler une intrigue après chaque tranche de 52 minutes, la série prend le temps d'installer ses personnages, de montrer les détails de leur vie, leurs hésitations, leur erreurs. Après quelques épisodes, on se rend compte avec surprise à quel point il est incroyablement agréable d'être considéré comme un adulte par une fiction télé, à quel point a contrario les autres séries sont toutes entières écrites pour un public supposé incapable de se concentrer plus de trois minutes.
 Ce n'est donc pas une surprise de retrouver au générique en tant que scénaristes la crème des auteurs de romans noirs américains : Richard Price, George Pelecanos et Denis Lehanne. Tous trois ont des approches similaires de la réalité sociale américaine, bien que prenant en général pour sujet trois villes très différentes : New-York pour Richard Price, Washington pour Pelecanos et Boston pour Dennis Lehane. Rarement une même série aura fait appel à autant de talents d'écriture réunis et, ayant commis grosso modo un quart des scripts, il y a fort à parier qu'ils ne sont pas pour rien dans l'impression générale de qualité. J'ai été également favorablement impressionné par l'attention apportée à la qualité de l'image. Sans effets tape-à-l'œil, ni filtres à la mode ni mouvements bizarres, on sent que les scènes sont filmées avec un vrai soin et chaque plan est réfléchi, donnant parfois lieu à des images superbes. Comme par hasard, parmi les réalisateurs revenant le plus souvent sur la série, on trouve Ernest R. Dickerson, le directeur de la photographie de tous les premiers Spike Lee.
 
 Et pourtant, malgré un succès critique certain (Stephen King s'est même fendu d'un édito dithyrambique sur la saison 4 dans Entertainment Weekly), malgré (ou à cause de) l'incroyable qualité générale de "Sur écoute", la série n'a pas connu de véritable succès d'audience aux Etats-Unis. La faute au propos, trop pessimiste pour le téléspectateur lambda; la faute au rythme, trop posé par rapport aux séries montées comme des clips; la faute aux personnages, trop nuancés pour une télé dominée par Les Experts; la faute au casting, trop… noir. C'est sans doute triste à dire juste après l'élection de Barack Obama, mais il semble bien que ce soit une des raisons du relatif manque de succès de "Sur écoute" : être une des rares séries où 80% du casting est black. Pourtant, les acteurs en question (tous inconnus avant le début ou presque) sont d'incroyables révélations : je serai bien surpris si au moins une demi-douzaine d'entre eux ne cartonnent pas sur nos écrans dans les toutes prochaines années.

_"Sur écoute (saison 5)", une série télé en coffret DVD chez HBO / Warner, disponible en zone 2 pour environ 50 euros._

_P.S. : "Sur écoute" est disponible en dvd zone 2 (édition Benelux), notamment sur Mediadis.com, mais aussi en import zone 1 (avec une piste de sous-titres en français un poil québécois)._


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Martyrom

Série culte !!! A voir absolument pour ceux qui aiment les séries à la "The Shield". Son originalité étant dans une critique au vitriol du système américain. Société,sécurité, politique, éducation, médias, tout est passé en revue. Pour un peu, je l'aurais crue écrite par Noam Chomsky ou Howard Zinn...

----------


## pip

J'en suis à la saison 3, c'est une excellente série, extrêmement bien écrite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

JE n'ai pas accroché à The Shield...
The Wire est vraiment du même tonneau dans le fond et la forme ?

----------


## tomlefol

Faisez gaffe après avoir vu cette série, beaucoup d'autres vous paraitront "vite fait", "tape-à-l'oeil", "sans scènar", avec des personnages creux et des dialogues pour enfants. Une série culte comme le dit Martyrom.

EDIT : pour mr Cacao, je dirais que non c'est tout de même très différent de The Shield, je n'ai vu que la saison 1 de The shield et même si on peut les comparer sur certains points, le thème, les personnages sont quand même très éloigné je pense. M'enfin je ne suis pas un spécialiste de the shield, mais pour te dire j'avais moi aussi que moyennement accroché The Shield et j'ai regardé les 5 saisons de The Wire 2 fois d'affilée (enfin en un certains nombres de soirée tout de même ^^)

----------


## BigDams

Personnellement je n'en ai jamais entendu parler, ça a été diffusé en france?
Sinon ce petit synopsis est très intéressant, j'imagine qu'on a là une vraie série réaliste (à des années lumière de "plus belle la vie" qui quelque part se veut réaliste lol)

----------


## Kobal

The Shield et The Wire ont pour (seul?) point commun qu'ils démolissent l'image de la police héroïque, amenant la Justice à la veuve et l'orphelin. (à l'opposé des Experts/CSI, qui paraît être une publicité pour la police scientique, qui fouille les scènes de crimes, analyse les preuves, interroge les témoins et mène les perquisitions/arrestations... à se demander à quoi servent les autres flics?)
Je n'ai vu que la première saison de The Wire, et je dois avouer avoir eu du mal à m'y investir. Le rythme est lent mais en s'accrochant, on s'attache aux personnages et à l'histoire, et on apprécie vraiment le propos intelligent et nuancé, qui change des blockbusters.
Donc les autres saisons arriveront surement sous un sapin... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Oxygen3

Monsieur a bon goût.
(prochain épisode sériel : Rescue Me ?)

----------


## gun

Un chef d'œuvre. Intrigues, personnages attachants, messages politiques humains intéressants, très proche de la réalité selon moi - a voir absolument bien au dessus des autres séries en général. Je regrette la fin.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Moi qui est en train de finir la dernière saison de OZ et qui me disait "Bah merde, c'est juste un des meilleurs trucs que j'ai vu de ma vie...".
Et bien je viens de trouver ce que je vais regarder ensuite.

----------


## v4dder

Pour moi cette série est tout simplement la meilleure que j'ai pu voir à l'heure actuelle.
Comme le dit Ivan on est très loin des effets tape à l'œil des séries du moment, même la bande son est minimaliste (je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu une seule musique de fond en regardant les épisodes, sauf les épisodes de fin de saisons) et pourtant nous immerge totalement dans l'ambiance.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que les péripéties de McNulty du gros Bunk etc... vont me manquer terriblement.

The Wire best TV Show Ever

----------


## fruso

perso je n'en suis encore qu'a la saison 4 et c'est comme d'habitude un veritable bohneur lorsque le travail est signee David Simon

à noter pour ceusse qui ne connaitrait pas le travail de ce monsieur, je les enjoint a ce precipiter illico-presto sur 2 autres serie se passant a Baltimore :

The Corner Mini-serie :

http://french.imdb.com/title/tt0224853/

Homicide 117 episodes que j'ai devoré en integralite, lorsque Serie Club avait le bon gout de les passer en VO sous titre  ::wub::  :

http://french.imdb.com/title/tt0106028/

----------


## moot

> je serai bien surpris si au moins une demi-douzaine d'entre eux ne cartonnent pas sur nos écrans dans les toutes prochaines années.


Marlo et Bubbles ont déjà été casté dans Heroes (bon ils explosent pas mais ils ne vont clairement pas rester sans emploi.)
Cedric Daniels avec sa voix si particulière joue dans Fringe.

Ca peut peut-être aussi aider à mieux comprendre le contexte de cette série si on se renseigne un peu sur Baltimore (majortié afro-américaine, ville portuaire, etc..), qui à mon avis est le vrai personnage principal.




> probablement la meilleure série tout court


+1 
(désolé je sais que c'est pourri les plus un, mais j'ai pas d'autre commentaire)

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Et pour ceux qui aiment les séries dans ce style essayer Sons of Anarchy une série de Bikers faite par des scénaristes de The Shield

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et toutes les saisons existent en français ?
Ouais je constitue ma liste de Noël là   ::P:

----------


## tomlefol

Les 4 premières c'est sûr et la saison 5, Yvan semble dire qu'on peut la trouver en zone 2 chez _Mediadis.com_ (perso j'ai maté en VO...)
EDIT : ah mince, zone 2 c'est pas chez nous ?
En fait je ne suis pas sûr par contre qu'elles aient été doublé en français, mais de toutes façons il faut les voir en VO sous-titrés :P

----------


## Enoi

Mouais, sons of anarchy, ca ressemble autant à shérif fais moi peur quand même. Pour les autres, ceux qui ont bon goût(?), faut essayer kill generation et breaking bad, ou comment les séries démontrent une incongrue superiorité sur le cinéma.

----------


## gnak

HBO est à l'origine de 2 chef d'oeuvre télévisuels : Sopranos et The Wire. The Wire étant même peut-être le haut du panier. Monument de cohérence scénaristique et à aucun moment on ne sent du remplissage. Certes ça pète pas dans tous les sens, c'est lent à démarrer (enfin surtout la 1ère saison) mais au final ça prend tout son sens et ce rythme lancinant qui parcourt l'intégralité de la série est digne des meilleurs polars sur papier et du 7ème art.

----------


## titi3

J'ai justement commencé la découverte de The Wire depuis 3 semaines (j'en suis à l'épisode 1x04) et c'est vrai qu'elle est remarquable à tout point de vue. A savourer en VO comme toute bonne série qui se respecte  :^_^:  ::wub:: 



> Et pour ceux qui aiment les séries dans ce style essayer Sons of Anarchy une série de Bikers faite par des scénaristes de The Shield


+ 1000, vraiment au top S.O.A, la meilleure nouveauté saison 2008-2009, avec Fringe & The Mentalist.

----------


## Martyrom

> The Shield et The Wire ont pour (seul?) point commun qu'ils démolissent l'image de la police héroïque, amenant la Justice à la veuve et l'orphelin. (à l'opposé des Experts/CSI, qui paraît être une publicité pour la police scientique, qui fouille les scènes de crimes, analyse les preuves, interroge les témoins et mène les perquisitions/arrestations... à se demander à quoi servent les autres flics?)
> Je n'ai vu que la première saison de The Wire, et je dois avouer avoir eu du mal à m'y investir. Le rythme est lent mais en s'accrochant, on s'attache aux personnages et à l'histoire, et on apprécie vraiment le propos intelligent et nuancé, qui change des blockbusters.
> Donc les autres saisons arriveront surement sous un sapin...


Oui j'ai été vite en comparaison. Vous avez raison Kobol et Tomlefol pour le point commun. En fait j'entendais par là la qualité de l'écriture et la façon de filmer un peu style docu. Ensuite les deux séries sont différentes, notamment au niveau du ryhtme, mais passionnantes dans leur genre respectif.




> HBO est à l'origine de 2 chef d'oeuvre télévisuels : Sopranos et The Wire. The Wire étant même peut-être le haut du panier. Monument de cohérence scénaristique et à aucun moment on ne sent du remplissage. Certes ça pète pas dans tous les sens, c'est lent à démarrer (enfin surtout la 1ère saison) mais au final ça prend tout son sens et ce rythme lancinant qui parcourt l'intégralité de la série est digne des meilleurs polars sur papier et du 7ème art.


Quatre avec Deadwood et Rome.  ::): 




> Mouais, sons of anarchy, ca ressemble autant à shérif fais moi peur quand même. Pour les autres, ceux qui ont bon goût(?), faut essayer kill generation et breaking bad, ou comment les séries démontrent une incongrue superiorité sur le cinéma.


Série écrite par un des auteurs de The Shield aussi. Mais bon, plutôt moyen comme histoire.

Pour le bon goût, essayez True Blood écrit par l'auteur de Six Feet Under. Excellent.

----------


## Hipparchia

Cette série est vraiment superbe.
Chaque saison nous fait voir une partie de la ville différente (le ghetto, le port, les journalistes etc), toujours sur fond de corruption, carriérisme.
Avec des policier pas toujours très propres, mais qui font leur métier ballotés entre la hérarchie, la Mairie, la Justice, chacun tirant la couverture à soi.

Un héro mi anti héro, mais très attachant (la série est pleines de détails et d'humour imperceptible) qui nous promène avec son caractère d'irlandais.

Par contre elle est chère...
A la fnac c'était 60€... Ca m'a un peu bousculé en voyant des coffrets à 20 / 30 €
MAis bon, c'est pas le même niveau aussi, donc autant financer ceux qui créent de la qualité.

----------


## tomlefol

Ah Deadwood... j'étais affreusement dégoûté quand j'ai appris qu'ils avaient tué la série après la ...mince j'ai un trou... 2e ou 3e saison. Un ptit bijou même si je placerais The Wire encore un cran au-dessus. Rome n'est pas mal non plus mais je sais pas, j'ai trouvé la série nettement plus inégale selon les passages que les 2 autres. 

Sinon c'est vrai que la mini-série Generation Kill est franchement pas mal (écrite par une partie de l'équipe de The Wire et avec au moins un des acteurs, celui qui joue "Ziggy" - si je me souviens bien du nom - dans la 2e saison) mais ça m'a quand même moins marqué.

The Corner par contre est vraiment excellente comme mini-série, dans un style beaucoup plus documentaire, c'est le projet qui précéda The Wire avec une bonne partie des futurs acteurs de la série et une partie des auteurs.

EDIT : et sinon pour ceux qui ont pu passer à côté à cause de son grand âge je conseille très fortement Twin Peaks qui est un monument (surtout la première partie jusqu'à ce qu'on découvre qui a tué Laura Palmer, après ça baisse un peu, même si l'épisode final est pas mal et que les personnages restent bons) !

----------


## Bah

Pour moi, deuxième meilleure série de tous les temps après West Wing. Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir avec The Shield qui est plus dans la mouvance des séries actuelles, donc plus fast-paced, même si certains arcs (au demeurant très  bons) se prolongent sur plusieurs saisons. 

Encore moins à voir avec Sons of Anarchy qui, même si j'aime bien, est quand même une série sur des bikers-yo-cool-qui-sont-des-gangsters (ok, la fin de la saison relativise un peu). 

Si je devais rapprocher The Wire d'une autre série, je pense que j'irai plutôt chercher du côté de Murder One (même si j'en ai des souvenirs très vague étant donné que je l'ai vue il y a plus de 10 ans...).

----------


## Juniadkhan

J'applaudis des deux mains cette news ! J'étais déjà ravi que vous tentiez (CPC) de nous faire découvrir cette formidable série dans les colonnes de la rubrique culturelle du journal, et je ne peux qu'approuver la réitération. The Wire le mérite amplement. C'est tout bonnement parfait, et à tous points de vue. Une écriture magistrale servie par une équipe d'acteurs et réalisateurs des plus compétents. A voir absolument. 
@Cacao : rien à voir avec The Shield. Je dirais même que l'équipe de The Shield a tenté de négocier le virage du "réalisme" qu'a su trouver The Wire alors qu'eux l'avaient manqué dès le départ (j'ai quand même pas mal aimé The Shield, mais sans commune mesure avec The Wire).
La série a été doublée en français. Mais il serait impardonnable de ne pas la visionner en VOST, et de se passer de tout le sel du slang de B'mo! Allez à vos listes de Noël! Moi je m'en fous, j'ai déjà tout acheté !  :;):

----------


## BSRobin

Ouais, voilà, j'allais dire que The Wire, c'est un peu "The West Wing" de "The Shield"  ::): 

Plus "documentaire", plus réaliste au sens cynique. 
Tu troques les gros suspenses et les 150 plans par scène pour la blouse du médecin légiste d'une ville en décomposition.

----------


## Mobreizh

L'une de mes meilleurs expériences télévisuelles. Quel choc ! Une série formidable. J'en parle à tous ceux que je connais.

Merci de faire passer le mot Ivan !

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

----------


## Treebeard

> Et toutes les saisons existent en français ?
> Ouais je constitue ma liste de Noël là


A mon avis c'est vraiment dommage de regarder The Wire en Français.
Les 3 premières saisons sont disponible sur play.com aux alentours de 24€

VO/VOSTFR/VF

Les 4 et 5 sont aussi disponibles mais un peu plus chères car plus récentes.

----------


## ERISS

> séries à la "The Shield". Son originalité étant dans une critique au vitriol du système américain. Société,sécurité, politique, éducation, médias, tout est passé en revue. Pour un peu, je l'aurais crue écrite par Noam Chomsky ou Howard Zinn...


C'est des séries assez incroyables, il y a 20 ans les scénaristes se seraient faits cracher dessus par quasi tout le monde, les financements auraient été impossibles. Non?
Il doit y avoir un bon pan de la middle class qui doit se sentir menacée par la répression classique qui vise les pauvres.
Je n'ai pas vues ces séries, parlent-elles directement du problème de la prison comme solution magique habituelle du pays?

----------


## moot

The Wire en VF ? 



 ::P:

----------


## Misterplus

Série tout simplement géniale, dans mon Top3 personnel.
Des acteurs d'une grande qualité, un intrigue complexe et entremêlée dans tous les sens, des dialogues tranchants...
J'ai trouvé la saison 4 extraordinaire, seule la saison 2 est un peu en retrait je trouve. Me reste plus qu'à (malheureusement) terminer cette fabuleuse série par la saison 5. Dommage qu'elle se termine si tôt.

Merci à Ackboo et Ivan Le Fou de m'avoir fait découvrir cette série.

----------


## ikkyu

Voilà une série que peu de personnes connaissent alors qu'elle fait partie des meilleurs en provenance des USA. Pour moi une perle rare !!!

Big Up @ "The Wire"

----------


## Phenixy

Question: c'est jouable en VO non sous-titrée? Je préfère pour l'immersion, j'ai un bon niveau en anglais, mais si ya trop d'argot des rues en nigga-gangsta-mothafucka, j'ai peur d'être vite largué quand même...

----------


## tomlefol

Si tu as un bon niveau ça devrait être jouable, mais hardu, y'a quand même un paquet d'argots et de termes raccourcis. Voilà voilà ^^

----------


## Fenhryl

> Voilà une série que peu de personnes connaissent alors qu'elle fait partie des meilleurs en provenance des USA. Pour moi une perle rare !!!
> 
> Big Up @ "The Wire"


Finalement, y'en a un paquet comme ca, ou alors le nom est connu, mais finalement peu ont un jour tenté l'aventure. _The Shield_ reste méconnu, du moins c'est l'impression que j'en ai, _6 Feet Under_, _Oz_ et d'autre encore, le nom evoque un vague quelque chose mais ca s'arrete la, alors que ce sont toutes des petits bijoux.

----------


## Halpern

Ça me fait plaisir de voir que cette série a du succès ici car c'est pas forcément la plus connue et sans doute la moins racoleuse du genre. Maintenant, je vous préviens, les coffrets sont assez rares et pas donnés !

----------


## tomlefol

> ...les coffrets sont assez rares...


Ah ? En magasin peut-être mais sur le net ça se trouve un peu partout sur les sites revendeurs de DVD  :;):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Question: c'est jouable en VO non sous-titrée? Je préfère pour l'immersion, j'ai un bon niveau en anglais, mais si ya trop d'argot des rues en nigga-gangsta-mothafucka, j'ai peur d'être vite largué quand même...


C'est pas évident.

C'est jouable, mais faut de l'entrainement, perso j'y arrivais que sur la dernière saison, quand t'as bien assimilé les accents de tout le monde, et les bases des différents argots.

Oui parce que t'as l'argot des gangsta, des flics....

Meilleure série du monde.

----------


## Yka04

Bon, je me permets de rajouter ma petite pierre au panthéon. Un signe clair pour moi de la réussite de cette série est le sentiment de manque et de tristesse que provoque le dernier épisode de la dernière saison : après tant d'heures passées en compagnie de ces héros attachants car tous ambigus, on a un peu l'impression de perdre des connaissances. On voudrait tellement en savoir un peu plus, rester à Baltimore pour connaître la suite des événements mais non... Magnifique dernier épisode, vraiment, digne d'un Scorcese.

----------


## RoOlf

A tous les fans, le plaisir n'est pas fini... En effet les créateurs ont, je trouve, recréé la même ambiance et le même style de personnages attachants dans la mini série "Génération Kill" : diffusée cet été aux US, elle retrace l'invasion américaine en Iraq (la deuxième, donc 2004 si je me trompe pas) en suivant l'équipage d'un jeep d'éclaireurs. Poignant à tous les niveaux. A ne pas raté. Je n'ai pas d'infos concernant une éventuelle sortie en France par contre...

----------


## Misterplus

> Question: c'est jouable en VO non sous-titrée? Je préfère pour l'immersion, j'ai un bon niveau en anglais, mais si ya trop d'argot des rues en nigga-gangsta-mothafucka, j'ai peur d'être vite largué quand même...


C'est pas facile du tout j'ai trouvé. Beaucoup d'argot et de termes machés, un accent pas simple à comprendre.
Je l'ai regardée en VOST et j'ai commencé à comprendre plus ou moins à la saison 4  :<_<:

----------


## moot

Pour prolonger un peu le plaisir The Wire Chronicles  3 petites vidéos qui montrent les personnages avant le début de la série, avec entre autres la légendaire rencontre de McNulty et Bunk.

----------


## George Sable

Une série qui fait clairement parti des indispensables. Repose en paix, D'

----------


## reveur81

Une interview de David Simon, qui a co-écrit la série : 

http://www.ecrans.fr/L-amerique-de-T...t-le,5692.html

----------


## tomlefol

sympa l'interview, notamment l'anecdote sur la rencontre des 2 auteurs et Little Melvin  :;):

----------


## Kruipit

The wire est LA meilleur serie sur terre et ceux qui oseront dire que c'est faux ou que y a ceci ou cela qui va pas.Je leur dit par avance "Osef Go pve Noob, Go learn To play, No Rage, stop Nerf Wawa, go nerf Drood, go nerf Demo,Ololol,JtePownAlaKalash"

A acheter d'urgence sous peine de manquement grave au bon gout !

ahhhh ça va mieu  ::|:

----------


## javabean34

Ma série culte avec les Sopranos et Deadwood.
Une interprétation et une mise en scène incroyable.
Le format long de 55 mn en fait un film à chaque épisode !

----------


## Toxic

Bon vous avez sûrement déjà vu cette petite parodie, mais comme je crois pas avoir vu le lien posté ici, je me permets de le mettre : _Wired to the Max!!_

----------


## Trebad

Je plussoie et m'en vais sacrifier un gigot au miel à la gloire de cette grande série dont le visionnage devrait être obligatoire pour tous ceux qui prétendent écrire des séries télé, de flics ou pas. 

Amis canards si vous ne l'avez pas encore vue, ruez vous! 

*"My name is Mr. Pryzbylewski. But you can call me Mr. Pryzbylewski."*

----------


## ticonderoga

Bon ben tant qu'on est dans le fanboyisme pur, Sur Ecoute, j'ai eu du mal à accrocher les premiers episodes, apres c'est devenu une drogue dure. LA serie policiere, mais bien plus que cela, La serie, tout simplement. A voir, revoir, rerevoir.

Il existe aussi une autre tres bonne serie policiere sur la ville de Baltimore, "homicide", qui ne traite que de la criminelle de Baltimore, mais le côté realiste, le côté Baltimore = acteur à part entiere de la serie, y est aussi.

----------


## BSRobin

Pour ceux qui veulent se la jouer "ici ca se passe en VO sans sous-titre, t'entends ?!", je conseillerais quand même d'opter pour le choix d'une version avec des sous-titres anglais *au cas où*.

Parce qu'à moins d'être super habitué, les premières fois qu'on entend Snoop causer, on a un peu l'impression que son DVD passe dans un tunnel.



Bon après, ca fait partie du charme du personnage ...  :;):

----------


## Gulix

Le bonus de la saison 4 revient sur cette prononciation. Certains acteurs ont même du apprendre à parler le Baltimorien, à coup de "dug" et non "dog", et autre expressions du crus. Eux-mêmes ne comprenaient pas tout du premier coup. Alors nous dont c'est pas la langue maternelle  ::P: 

Y a encore la Fuck Scene qui est compréhensible par tout le monde ...

----------


## Trebad

> Il existe aussi une autre tres bonne serie policiere sur la ville de Baltimore, "homicide", qui ne traite que de la criminelle de Baltimore, mais le côté realiste, le côté Baltimore = acteur à part entiere de la serie, y est aussi.


Écrite par le même scénariste que The Wire et The Corner, avec une bonne partie des comédiens. Addictives aussi. Mais moins quand même. 

Même si voir l'acteur qui joue Rawls dans The Corner en acheteur de feraille est assez rigolo. Et ce même personnage de Rawls sous un autre nom est aussi présent dans Homicide. A le voir on comprend mieux comment il est devenu un tel enfoiré.

----------


## Burr

Pour ceux qui voudraient approfondir la série, je conseille les deux livres de David Simmon

Homicide: A Year on the Killing Streets
The Corner: A Year in the Life of an Inner-City Neighbourhood

Dans le premier, le journaliste a passé une année avec les services de la police et plus particulièrement les inspecteurs.
Dans le deuxième, il s'est immergé dans les quartiers populaires de Baltimore, s'est mêlé aux couches sociales défavorisés, aux trafiquants de drogue...

On peut apparenter les deux ouvrages à des "docu fictions". On y retrouve tous les thèmes abordés dans la série, on y voit même les ébauches de certains personnages majeurs de la série.

Les bouquins n'ont pas été traduits et sont donc pour les plus motivés, d'autant plus que comme pour la série, c'est lent et minutieux. 
Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup.

Edit : Sinon on peut trouver les saisons séparé sur Amazon pour 34 à 40 € (les prix peuvent être temporaires) ou l'intégrale sur play.com pour 120€

----------


## Getwild

> La faute au propos, trop pessimiste pour le téléspectateur lambda; la faute au rythme, trop posé par rapport aux séries montées comme des clips; la faute aux personnages, trop nuancés pour une télé dominée par Les Experts; la faute au casting, trop… noir.


Certes mais n'oublions pas aussi qu'une série qui sort sur HBO, chaîne payante, fait logiquement moins d'audience que toutes les quasi-banalités sortant sur les CBS, Fox, ABC...
Par contre, l'ensemble était bien sûr moins "aguicheur", moins "vendeur", que les gros cartons de la chaîne, genre Six Feet Under et Sopranos.

En tous cas après avoir vu cette histoire si bien construite, difficile d'accrocher de nouveau à d'autres productions.. auxquelles il manque si souvent un angle critique (pas une critique imposée, mais celle que l'on peut se faire soi-même, c'est là toute la différence..) à ce qui est donné à voir.

----------


## jefcoq

Une vraie merveille, cette série...Bubble  :;): 

Tant qu'on est entre gens cultivés,  vous avez d'autres séries de qualité a proposer (peu importe le genre, tant que c'est bien fait..)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pour moi, deuxième meilleure série de tous les temps après West Wing. Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir avec The Shield qui est plus dans la mouvance des séries actuelles, donc plus fast-paced, même si certains arcs (au demeurant très  bons) se prolongent sur plusieurs saisons. 
> 
> Si je devais rapprocher The Wire d'une autre série, je pense que j'irai plutôt chercher du côté de Murder One (même si j'en ai des souvenirs très vague étant donné que je l'ai vue il y a plus de 10 ans...).


Copain !  ::wub:: 
"Murder One", c'était la grande classe, surtout la première saison (mais la seconde était pas mal non plus, avec mister "FBI Portés Disparus" jeune). Par contre, vu que c'était diffusé n'importe comment par la télé française, on n'a pas dû être nombreux à saisir l'intérêt de la chose à l'époque...
Le parallèle est assez bien vu (qualité d'écriture, un grand arc par saison). Mais je dirais que l'héritier le plus direct de "Murder One" serait plutôt "Damages"
Bon, sinon, rapprocher The Shield et The Wire, pour moi, c'est la grosse faute de goût : vraiment rien à voir, ni dans la qualité, ni dans le rythme, ni -surtout- dans l'esprit.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Certes mais n'oublions pas aussi qu'une série qui sort sur HBO, chaîne payante, fait logiquement moins d'audience que toutes les quasi-banalités sortant sur les CBS, Fox, ABC...
> Par contre, l'ensemble était bien sûr moins "aguicheur", moins "vendeur", que les gros cartons de la chaîne, genre Six Feet Under et Sopranos.


C'est sûr que "The Wire" n'a pu aller au bout que parce que c'était HBO : la série n'aurait pas tenu une demi-saison sur un network. Mais même pour HBO, les audiences étaient décevantes.

----------


## Bah

> Copain ! 
> "Murder One", c'était la grande classe, surtout la première saison (mais la seconde était pas mal non plus, avec mister "FBI Portés Disparus" jeune). Par contre, vu que c'était diffusé n'importe comment par la télé française, on n'a pas dû être nombreux à saisir l'intérêt de la chose à l'époque...


J'ai eu la chance de la voir sur la TV suisse qui passait ça, comme d'hab, dans l'ordre et régulièrement (malheureusement, ils ont changé un peu de politique depuis). Par contre comme c'était diffusé vers les minuits, j'ai pas pu tout voir. J'ai tenté de fouiller à gauche à droite, mais jamais pu mettre la main dessus. Si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur (apparememnt y'a des DVD sortis en 2005) !




> Le parallèle est assez bien vu (qualité d'écriture, un grand arc par saison). Mais je dirais que l'héritier le plus direct de "Murder One" serait plutôt "Damages"


Damages je peux pas. Abandonné après quelques épisodes. Les conspirations et les flashback super lourds qui rallongent la sauce, ça a le don de me faire perdre patience. J'ai arrêté au moment où je me suis dit que ça pouvait d'un instant à l'autre virer au grand n'importe quoi. Ca donne quoi au final ?

edit : AH ben Murder one on le trouve bêtement sur amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-One-S...8415712&sr=8-1 Un peu peur des frais de port par contre...

----------


## Hellzed

J'ai vu ya un bail les 3 premiers épisodes. Ils sont vraiment longs (57min par episode).Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'époque j'avais pas mal accroché. Allez je m'y remets à Noel.  ::):

----------


## greenflo

> J'ai vu ya un bail les 3 premiers épisodes. Ils sont vraiment longs (57min par episode).Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'époque j'avais pas mal accroché. Allez je m'y remets à Noel.


C'est la marque des séries HBO, moins de pub que sur un network gratuit, donc pour une heure de programme, on a réellement une heure de série (contre 40-45 minutes sur les autres chaines.)

----------


## elkoo

J'attaque la série, ça fait un peu mal au premier épisode, au deuxième je commence à m'habituer, arrivé au troisième je suis accro comme Bubs à l'héro, bravo Ivan  ::(:

----------


## Martyrom

> Bon, sinon, rapprocher The Shield et The Wire, pour moi, c'est la grosse faute de goût : vraiment rien à voir, ni dans la qualité, ni dans le rythme, ni -surtout- dans l'esprit.


Faudrait pas non plus trop cracher sur The Shield, hein. Je viens juste de voir le tout dernier épisode et ça vous retourne autant qu'un Bubbles. Au regard de cette (assez longue) saga, il y a beaucoup plus de subtilité qu'on pourrait le penser en tenant  compte d'autre chose que les séquences de shootings à l'hormone. Il faut relever la complexité des personnages ainsi que leur devenir. Et cette série a aussi un contexte politico-social très présent. Bref, à l'instar de The Wire de nombreux thèmes récurrents. Le rythme est différent, certes. Puisque forcément, nous avons là deux types d'interventions policières (écoutes contre interventions directes).L'environnement aussi car plus fermé avec pour l'un, une banlieue de L.A, Farmington, et pour l'autre une ville (une véritable découverte de Baltimore, c'est énorme). Soit.
Les deux séries ont des approches radicalement différentes mais dans leur genre, elles sont très bien écrites. C'est ce que je souligne.
Ces deux séries sont de grande qualité et puis c'est tout. Même si je préfère The Wire parce que plus réaliste et subversif (ahhh OZ aussi...).

Puis ça fait un peu genre Télérama ou Inrock ce genre de remarque et c'est pas bien plaisant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Faudrait pas non plus trop cracher sur The Shield, hein.


Oh, bah y aurait plein à dire et redire sur The Shield, hein, mais dire que les deux séries ne sont pas du même calibre, c'est quand même pas du terrorisme intellectuel. Je peux bouffer aussi bien McDo que Loiseau, tout en considérant que comparer les deux est une faute de goût.



> Puis ça fait un peu genre Télérama ou Inrock ce genre de remarque et c'est pas bien plaisant.


Donner son avis, tout en précisant "pour moi", ça fait justement une grosse différence avec les deux journaux cités.

----------


## viking_funboy

ayant perdu espoir de trouver les deux dernières saisons à la fnac, j'ai fini par les trouver sur amazon pour 33 et 37 euros c'est correct..

il s'avère que j'aime bien the shield mais il est vrai que the wire ce n'est pas le même niveau: une manière facile de s'en apercevoir: essayer de regarder trois épisodes de the shield sans se lasser.. bonne chance

une autre explication à la qualité de the wire: ils ont repris une partie du castind de la série OZ (bodie, daniels et carver) qui est elle même une très grande série!!!

----------


## Martyrom

Une autre explication est dans les différences des productions des côtes est et ouest.




> Oh, bah y aurait plein à dire et redire sur The Shield, hein, mais dire que les deux séries ne sont pas du même calibre, c'est quand même pas du terrorisme intellectuel. Je peux bouffer aussi bien McDo que Loiseau, tout en considérant que comparer les deux est une faute de goût.
> 
> Donner son avis, tout en précisant "pour moi", ça fait justement une grosse différence avec les deux journaux cités.


Et donner son avis sans dire que l'autre commet "la grosse faute de goût" est aussi une différence notable.

CQFD

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> une autre explication à la qualité de the wire: ils ont repris une partie du castind de la série OZ (bodie, daniels et carver) qui est elle même une très grande série!!!


Y'a aussi Rawls qui jouait le général dans la saison 5. Mais ce sont tous des acteurs relativement secondaires dans Oz.

Sinon The Wire j'en suis à la saison 4 et je ne peux que rejoindre tout ce qui a été dit plus haut. Une série grandiose. En qualité générale c'est la seule qui, à mon gout, tallone Oz.

----------


## Martyrom

Voilà une analyse intéressante de The Wire : Shakespeare à Baltimore

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Voilà une analyse intéressante de The Wire : Shakespeare à Baltimore


Chouette article, en effet, à ne pas rater (ne serait-ce que pour rigoler des commentaires de certains lecteurs du Monde Diplo...).

----------


## Pierronamix

> Chouette article, en effet, à ne pas rater (ne serait-ce que pour rigoler des commentaires de certains lecteurs du Monde Diplo...).


C'est clair..."ah oser comparer une série télé manichéenne a Shakespeare !"

Y en a qui devrait relire Shakespeare justement, c'est vachement bien mais c'est pas non plus au dessous de tout... ::|:

----------


## Gulix

> Voilà une analyse intéressante de The Wire : Shakespeare à Baltimore


Une petite lecture pour demain à la pause midi, merci  :;):  Et comme je pense en faire un joli billet sur mon blog une fois la saison 5 achevée, je pourrais le rajouter.




> il s'avère que j'aime bien the shield mais il est vrai que the wire ce n'est pas le même niveau: une manière facile de s'en apercevoir: essayer de regarder trois épisodes de the shield sans se lasser.. bonne chance


J'aime beaucoup The Shield, et je me fais plusieurs épisodes de rang sans problèmes. The Wire et The Shield sont pour ma part au même niveau. Par contre, elles ne sont clairement pas comparables, entre une orientée Action et l'autre beaucoup plus posée, plus réfléchie.

----------


## Bah

> Chouette article, en effet, à ne pas rater (ne serait-ce que pour rigoler des commentaires de certains lecteurs du Monde Diplo...).


Il en tient une belle couche le Sardon. Rigolo à lire en tout cas.

----------


## Phenixy

> Pour ceux qui veulent se la jouer "ici ca se passe en VO sans sous-titre, t'entends ?!", je conseillerais quand même d'opter pour le choix d'une version avec des sous-titres anglais *au cas où*.
> 
> Parce qu'à moins d'être super habitué, les premières fois qu'on entend Snoop causer, on a un peu l'impression que son DVD passe dans un tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon après, ca fait partie du charme du personnage ...


Je suis tombé amoureux en 30 secondes. J'adopte.  ::wub:: 


J'arrive à suivre le pute nègre en VO sans sous-titres, t'entends, mais le message n'est pas authentique, car mon anglais n'est pas vrai.

----------


## Hellzed

Jviens de me visionner le 4 de la S1,après 2 mois d'oublis. La scène où ils inspectent le lieu du crime dans l'appart' m'a beaucoup fait rire,en VF ça donne 30 "Putains" à la minute. xD

Au passage les doubleurs assurent,j'ai reconnu Marc Alfos parmis eux,mais pleins d'autres voix me parlent,sauriez vous m'en dire plus ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Matte cette série en VO, rontudjiu! C'est indispensable!

----------


## Hellzed

Ben non parce que la VF je la trouve tout à fait acceptable justement comme celle de L4D.  ::P:

----------


## mazzyfred

Généralement, HBO est quand même un gage de qualité au niveau Séries, en dehors de Entourages et Carnivale avec lesquels j'ai quand même beaucoup plus de difficultés. Si je devais faire un top 10, il y aurait certainement 5-6 séries HBO dedans. Au pif, Six Feet Under, Oz, Sopranos, Deadwood, Rome... Et bientôt peut être In Treatment (qui m'a l'air aussi très bien foutue) ou True Blood. 

Quant à The Wire, c'est pour moi une des meilleures séries jamais produites, une oeuvre totale qui peut être comparée (par le développement psychologique des personnages et par les thèmes abordés) à une oeuvre littéraire. Une des rares séries à ne pas considérer les téléspectateurs comme des poissons rouges ayant une mémoire de 30 secondes. Des épisodes longs (50m-1h), des intrigues qui prennent plusieurs épisodes à se résoudre, une vision crue et hyperréaliste de la lutte contre le crime (et de tout ce qui l'entoure, à savoir relation avec le politique, l'éducation, les médias), à 10000 lieues des poncifs du genre. 

Et quel casting irréprochable... Je ne vais pas en parler, mais tous ces inconnus auront une carrière, c'est évident. 

Bref, +1 pour cette news. 

(accessoirement, j'aime aussi The Shield qui s'est bonifiée avec le temps, mais au niveau de la profondeur de l'intrigue et des personnages, The Wire restera au dessus... sinon, Damages c'est bien aussi (encore une série qu'on ne peut pas commencer au 5eme épisode en espérant suivre) avec la gigantesque Glen Close)...

----------


## Judreamer

Juste un petit message pour dire que j'ai commencé à regarder cette série grâce à ce post et c'est que du bonheur =)

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Juste un petit message pour dire que j'ai commencé à regarder cette série grâce à ce post et c'est que du bonheur =)


Bienvenue dans la secte ! Et surtout... fais tourner, man !

----------


## Hellzed

J'ai bientôt fini la saison 1,fatche de, c'est haletant.

----------


## BoZo

> Généralement, HBO est quand même un gage de qualité au niveau Séries, en dehors de Entourages et Carnivale avec lesquels j'ai quand même beaucoup plus de difficultés. Si je devais faire un top 10, il y aurait certainement 5-6 séries HBO dedans. Au pif, Six Feet Under, Oz, Sopranos, Deadwood, Rome... Et bientôt peut être In Treatment (qui m'a l'air aussi très bien foutue) ou True Blood.


Ouais HBO ca reste le top. Même si par exemple pour OZ, j'aime moins après la saison 4... OZ et mon beau Kareem Said! 
Sinon The wire ca pète!




> Chouette article, en effet, à ne pas rater (ne serait-ce que pour rigoler des commentaires de certains lecteurs du Monde Diplo...).


Effectivement les commentaires sont géniaux :c

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Si dans la saison 5, épisode 3 vous voyez des drapeaux français un peu partout lorsque Marlo va dans "la banque des Antilles" j'en suis très légèrement responsable. Je bossais aux USA en relation avec la presse et les médias et quelqu'un de la production de The Wire m'avait contacté pour savoir si à Saint Barthélémy le drapeau français était bien le drapeau "officiel". J'avoue avoir confirmé en me demandant ce qu'ils allaient bien faire là bas ne suivant pas la série à l'époque. Maintenant que j'y suis accro j'ai la réponse ::|: 
J'ai eu aussi George Pelecanos au téléphone une ou deux fois il parle plutôt bien français je crois me souvenir.
Voilà c'était ma minute de gloire du forum :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'approche de la fin de la première saison (oui je suis à la bourre), et c'est vraiment génial.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Une de mes scènes préférées de la saison 1
Proposition Joe: I heard your end would be covering my fee.
Stringer Bell: Your fee?
Proposition Joe: Yeah, I'm like a marriage counselor. Tell the man he oughta bring the bitch some flowers every once in a while. Tell the bitch she gotta suck some cock every once in a while. That sort of shit.
[Omar arrives]
Proposition Joe: Speaking of cocksuckers...
[to Omar]

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si dans la saison 5, épisode 3 vous voyez des drapeaux français un peu partout lorsque Marlo va dans "la banque des Antilles" j'en suis très légèrement responsable. Je bossais aux USA en relation avec la presse et les médias et quelqu'un de la production de The Wire m'avait contacté pour savoir si à Saint Barthélémy le drapeau français était bien le drapeau "officiel". J'avoue avoir confirmé en me demandant ce qu'ils allaient bien faire là bas ne suivant pas la série à l'époque. Maintenant que j'y suis accro j'ai la réponse
> J'ai eu aussi George Pelecanos au téléphone une ou deux fois il parle plutôt bien français je crois me souvenir.
> Voilà c'était ma minute de gloire du forum


AH bravo, c'est malin !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Je sais :Emo: 

En plus franchement la scène est ratée, c'est peut être d'ailleurs la seule sur la totalité des 5 saisons, mais celle-ci fait vraiment fausse. 
Les drapeaux partout dans la banque c'est un concept bien américain déja, puis la guichetière qui ne parle pas un mot d'Anglais alors qu'elle est à Saint Barth quoi et que l'Anglais y est assez répandu (quoique ce n'est explicite à aucun moment qu'ils sont à Saint Barth). Puis voir cette île comme un paradis fiscal j'suis sceptique (mais la j'ai pas les connaissances). Bon alors elle illustre bien les difficultés du jeune Marlo à se mouvoir en dehors de son univers connu maintenant c'est sûr.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Moi, j'ai une petite question à  la con tiens!
Vous savez si la faute de frappe sur la boîte DVD de la saison 5 a été corrigée désormais ?
Pour mémoire, la catch line de la saison 5 sur ma boîte nous annonce de façon grandiloquente : "Lire entre les  _Linges_"  :tired:  (mais c'est drôle)...  ::):

----------


## ticonderoga

> J'approche de la fin de la première saison (oui je suis à la bourre), et c'est vraiment génial.


La meilleure serie que j'ai vue jusqu'à present, je ne peux que te dire de bouffer toutes les saisons.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

En tout cas pour ceux qui se plaignaient des prix sur les premières pages, maintenant sur Amazon.co.uk ou play.com la Série se trouve pour 3 fois rien :;):

----------


## benbooh

> La meilleure serie que j'ai vue jusqu'à present, je ne peux que te dire de bouffer toutes les saisons.


j'ai vu peu de séries qui arrivaient à se renouveler de la sorte de saison en saison.
On s'ennuie jamais on en veut toujours plus je ne peux que conseiller cette série à tout le monde

----------


## Poulet

Juste parce qu'elle le mérite...

http://www.facebook.com/florent.maur...5749200&ref=mf

Re-Elect Clay Davis !

----------


## Francwa

Juste pour vous prévenir que l'on peut retrouver "Bunk" & Lester Freamon dans une nouvelle série HBO intitulée "Treme" (a prononcer "trèmé").

Cette série "parle" de la Nouvelle-Orléans, 3 mois après le passage de Katrina.
J'ai vu les 3 premiers épisodes, et même si l'histoire est très differente de The Wire, on sent bien la touche de David Simon !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Juste pour vous prévenir que l'on peut retrouver "Bunk" & Lester Freamon dans une nouvelle série HBO intitulée "Treme" (a prononcer "trèmé").
> 
> Cette série "parle" de la Nouvelle-Orléans, 3 mois après le passage de Katrina.
> J'ai vu les 3 premiers épisodes, et même si l'histoire est très differente de The Wire, on sent bien la touche de David Simon !


Ma foi, ça c'est ce que j'appelle une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

Un GRAND merci pour m'avoir fait découvrir cette série !

----------


## letsrock

Merci !
Car c'est grace à Canard PC que j'ai découvert The Wire.
Une de mes plus grandes claques avec OZ et 6 feet.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h49 ----------

Un livre qui pourrait vous intéresser !

"Sortie en français du livre qui a inspiré la mini-série elle-même à la source de The Wire." :

http://www.lesinrocks.com/cine/cinem...re-annee-zero/

"The Corner - Enquête sur un marché de la drogue à ciel ouvert appartient à la tradition très américaine du journalisme d'enquête flirtant avec la littérature. Le livre n'est pas une simple enquête. Il crée un monde et des personnages, impose sa respiration, laconique et brutale. "

----------


## KiwiX

Je viens récemment de finir _The Wire_ et je tombe sur ce topic, par hasard. Je ne peux qu'approuver ce dont parle notre Fou national. Une série très particulière et incroyable. Elle est parfois difficile à suivre et la saison 1 est complexe dès les premiers épisodes car il faut s'approprier les protagonistes. Et ils sont nombreux. Omar et Bunk étant les meilleurs  ::P: 

Difficile de trouver une série aussi fine et travaillée dans le moindre détail après les claques prises sur _The Shield_, qui bénéficie d'un autre rythme mais qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes. 

Me reste plus qu'à enchainer avec _Oz_.

----------


## ben_beber

y'a aussi France O qui passe des épisodes de _The wire_ à des heures indues et en VF, mais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas la série c'est ptetre un moyen de la découvrir (même si la prendre en cours de route n'est pas trop conseillé) avant d'acheter les DVD.
Et même l'édition française vaut le coup pour ça :

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ça a été corrigé depuis les rééditions. "Lire entre les linges"! Méchant collector!  :Cigare:

----------


## Pango

Meilleure série du genre sans discussion, en ce qui me concerne.
J'avais lu avant son ascension sur le trône que c'était la série favorite d'Obama. Comme quoi, hein, certains hommes politiques ont du goût quand même, et pas que pour les femmes de chambre guinéennes.

----------


## Albi33

"Vieux" topic mais cette série mérite bien de rester dans le haut du panier! 

Je viens de terminer la saison 2, j'ai hâte de commencer la troisième, c'est vraiment très très bon, ma copine aussi adore. D'ailleurs je trouve ça étrange que les critiques s'accordent pour donner la saison 2 moins bonne que les autres? On a tous les deux préféré la 2 à la 1, beaucoup plus humoristique et super intéressant comme contexte. Aussi c'est assez marrant de regarder cette série en 2012, la saison 1 ils découvraient les ordinateurs et la saison 2 ils découvrent Internet  :^_^: 

Sinon pour info, je suis abonné HBO et en ce moment ils redifusent la série, la saison 1 a commencé depuis une semaine ou deux, j'imagine que ça doit être grâce à l'engouement "post-mortem" vis à vis de cette série qui n'avait pas tant marché que ça à l'époque de sa diffusion initiale.

----------


## Manu71

> "Vieux" topic mais cette série mérite bien de rester dans le haut du panier! 
> 
> Je viens de terminer la saison 2, j'ai hâte de commencer la troisième, c'est vraiment très très bon, ma copine aussi adore. D'ailleurs je trouve ça étrange que les critiques s'accordent pour donner la saison 2 moins bonne que les autres? On a tous les deux préféré la 2 à la 1, beaucoup plus humoristique et super intéressant comme contexte. Aussi c'est assez marrant de regarder cette série en 2012, la saison 1 ils découvraient les ordinateurs et la saison 2 ils découvrent Internet 
> 
> Sinon pour info, je suis abonné HBO et en ce moment ils redifusent la série, la saison 1 a commencé depuis une semaine ou deux, j'imagine que ça doit être grâce à l'engouement "post-mortem" vis à vis de cette série qui n'avait pas tant marché que ça à l'époque de sa diffusion initiale.


Par contre, je préfère te prévenir, prépare-toi au sentiment d'abandon que tu éprouveras quand le générique de fin du dernier épisode de la dernière saison sera là...

----------


## AliloH

Les cinq dernières minutes de chaque saison qui résumaient la situation et te montraient le résultat me filaient carrément des larmes aux yeux  :Emo:

----------


## Psk

> "Vieux" topic mais cette série mérite bien de rester dans le haut du panier! 
> 
> Je viens de terminer la saison 2, j'ai hâte de commencer la troisième, c'est vraiment très très bon, ma copine aussi adore. D'ailleurs je trouve ça étrange que les critiques s'accordent pour donner la saison 2 moins bonne que les autres? On a tous les deux préféré la 2 à la 1, beaucoup plus humoristique et super intéressant comme contexte. Aussi c'est assez marrant de regarder cette série en 2012, la saison 1 ils découvraient les ordinateurs et la saison 2 ils découvrent Internet 
> 
> Sinon pour info, je suis abonné HBO et en ce moment ils redifusent la série, la saison 1 a commencé depuis une semaine ou deux, j'imagine que ça doit être grâce à l'engouement "post-mortem" vis à vis de cette série qui n'avait pas tant marché que ça à l'époque de sa diffusion initiale.


La saison 2 est ma saison préférée sur les 5.

----------


## AliloH

www.allocine.fr/article/fichearticle_gen_carticle=18620603.html


 ::sad::

----------


## znokiss

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

----------


## SlyTheSly

Monde de mayrde !

----------


## meg

Parce que je viens de finir pour la 4ème fois l'intégrale de The Wire et que je trouve ça de mieux en mieux, je vous apporte une dose supplémentaire : New package yo ! I got testers !

The Corner.  ::love:: 

Je ne sais pas si vous en avez parlé dans le topic dont j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence. Série tirée du bouquin éponyme de Simmons et Burns.
Tournée de manière encore plus réaliste et avec une partie du casting (assez drôle de voir qui joue quel type de perso entre les deux séries genre Daniels en crevard et Orlando en mec correct par exemple...et Freamont... surprise !) en 6x60 mn. Le premier épisode on se dit merde ça pourrait être The Wire mais ça manque de niggazeries (Eh ! Pandemic ! Pandemic yo !) mais on se retrouve aspiré par le jeu des acteurs et la qualité de l'écriture, et une fois de plus, on pleure devant tant d'honnêteté intellectuelle.

Pour ceux qui veulent aller plus loin :

Baltimore - David Simon, attention ça taquine les 800/900 pages je crois.

The Corner - Simon et Burns. Un pote est en train de le torcher, apparemment ça poutre.


Et pour se détendre un peu, deux extraits de la VF avec la voix de String ("Eh yo String !") et une scène de Marlo ("Do what you do but I got place to be") qui semble aussi agressif qu'un bébé lapin. C'est très drôle/affligeant.

Ici et là.

Je voulais finir avec un quote à la con mais je ne sais même pas quoi choisir, une phrase sur deux dans toute la série est culte. Va pour du Bodie : “You movin’ up in the world. As long as you don’t fall in with the trash they takin’ out.”

EDIT : OUPS ! on en parle quelques posts plus haut, j'avais pas vu désolé... Au moins vous avez les liens et un peu de pub pour The Corner ne peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## SlyTheSly

Merci pour "The Corner", je me chopperai ça l'occaz' !
Par contre la VF de The Wire, ouch...o_o

----------


## znokiss

The Corner, c'est encore plus déprimant que les pires moments de The Wire. Mais c'est très bien.

----------

